# freeBSD server



## selhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new user in this stuff, I'm looking for some one who can help me to install and set up a freebsd server, I already have freeBSD 7.1 installed on one machine and I have a domain name to this configuration, I would like to use for IRC purposes (e.i. psyBNC, eggdrop etc.)

Thank you!
selhan


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 25, 2009)

In all honesty, no one's going to invest that much time in helping you without you putting in some work and learning first. Read the handbook first. Then look into one or more of these books.


----------



## aragon (Jul 25, 2009)

And if you have specific questions that aren't covered in the handbook, ask away...


----------



## selhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, I can install the server by myself if there are not any suggestion from any of you. Reading some tutorials I can do it, that's not problems for me, what I really don't understand is how to setup the doman name and so on...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 25, 2009)

That's still very general. Do you know anything about setting up a nameserver (like BIND), do you know what zone files are, what A records are, how to register a domain, etc. That alone would take a few hundred lines of explaining, just for the fundamentals. Or you can just host your domain elsewhere and just use a web-based editing tool.


----------



## MG (Jul 26, 2009)

first #pkg_add -r apache22
then try to configure /usr/local/etc/httpd.conf
It has pretty good comments.

Then type httpd to start the server.
and to check if it's online without using a browser:
fetch http;//hostname/index.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 26, 2009)

Apache is not really widely known for its IRC capabilities. Maybe you're confusing 'domain' and 'website', like everyone else?


----------



## MG (Jul 26, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Apache is not really widely known for its IRC capabilities. Maybe you're confusing 'domain' and 'website', like everyone else?



lol. I read this thread a few hours ago. Forgot it was about IRC.
But it's the same idea, only another port :e


----------



## iic2 (Jul 26, 2009)

I think you need to look into firewalls also even for a web server or IRC.  IPFW or PF.  It's a lot to learn and it can't be done over-night.


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 26, 2009)

Re the above, indeed if the original poster is intending to put up any sort of public IRC server the poster can almost certainly expect it to be the recipient of a denial of service attack at some point. In the web hosting community these attacks directed at IRC servers are a regular occurrence, so much so that many commodity web hosters refuse to provide service to those who wish to run IRC components.


----------



## selhan (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks all of you guys for reply my post, but it seen like there are some confusing situation here, between long work to do and easy steps/works to do for many users here that has more experience than me. I understand that dealing with freeBSD takes a lot of time every time we want to install any simple thing. I remember one day I have this random message that says: 

You can get a good generic server install by using the
instant-server port/package.  If you have ports installed, you can
install it by doing

        # cd /usr/ports/misc/instant-server
        # make install && make clean

I installed that server with no errors, I have installed another servers by reading tutorials with no errors, it is true that it takes long time and no one is going to spend time like this with a user that have no so much experience. All I need is suggestions, recommendations and also I don't think that is so complicate for user with experience that can tell me how to setup my domain (already registered and activated) to use it with the putty and go into my pc, I think it is something that I have to change on rc.conf and/or others directories, maybe I'm wrong (because I have not experience) but I hope no one get upset by dealing with me.

Thanks!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 26, 2009)

Are you hosting the domain on your own nameserver? If so, look into named(8) and named.conf(5), files in /etc/namedb/. The way to start named is putting named_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and starting named with [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/named start[/cmd]. There are plenty of examples of domain zonefiles on Google.


----------

